# Virginia Open 2008?



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 20, 2008)

*[Nov. 29th]Virginia Open 2008*

*Venue:* College of William and Mary, Williamsburg, Virginia, USA
Approximately: 612 Landrum Dr, Williamsburg, VA 23185
*
When: *November 29th, 2008

*Who: *Daniel Saha 

*What: *Virginia Open 2008

*Status:* Approved 
last updated: August 20th

website: freewebs.com/virginiaopen08


----------



## MistArts (Jul 20, 2008)

Host it more north...more cubers in northeast.


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's kinda far from where I am.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 21, 2008)

It was in Richmond last time, is that good?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Host it more north...more cubers in northeast.



Agreed.


----------



## Kian (Jul 21, 2008)

there are a bunch of tournaments in the northeast, and that's great, but i think another virginia open would be great. unfortunately i don't think adam lives around here so that may have been a one time thing...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm, Anyone willing to help me?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm, well my grandmother lives in Williamsburg. Problem is I'm going to college next year, so I absolutely cannot guarantee anything.

If you organize one and I am able to go, I will absolutely help out however possible, but I cannot guarantee that I will be able to go.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 21, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Hmm, well my grandmother lives in Williamsburg. Problem is I'm going to college next year, so I absolutely cannot guarantee anything.
> 
> If you organize one and I am able to go, I will absolutely help out however possible, but I cannot guarantee that I will be able to go.



Thanks a bunch Tim!
I will see what I can do.
The thing is I rather host it down in Williamsburg as this is my first comp and the venue will be easy to set up and such. But other people want me to host it more north >.<

I was looking at Bob's website page for how to host a comp, do you think thats a good guide?


*EDIT:*
If we have a comp, it would probablly be November 22th 2008(Saturday).


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry this needs to be deleted.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

After talking with a few people..
The 15th seems to be outstandingly ideal for them.
Because even though most people are off for the 22nd(thanksgiving) most people are also away.
So the 15th of November it will have to be.
Another question, After you have the venue chosen and the date chosen, and you know APROX. how many people will show up, what should I do next? Contact Bob?


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jul 22, 2008)

If it's in Williamsburg I can't go.... >.<


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

Don Tonberry said:


> If it's in Williamsburg I can't go.... >.<



Shoot...its gonna have to be here in Williamsburg 
Why can't you come here?

FINAL EDIT.
*It will be November 22nd, 2008.
*


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok so for events:

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Sq-1. How does that sound Daniel?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Ok so for events:
> 
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Sq-1. How does that sound Daniel?



Hmm I think we scratch megaminx since it takes so long, and add Magic and Master magic. Also Sq-1 is kind of iffy...we should add it IF we have time.


2x2(1 round), 3x3(3 rounds), 4x4(1 round), 5x5(1 round), 3x3 OH(1 round), 3x3 BLD(1 round), Pyraminx(1 round), Magic(1 round), Mater Magic(1 round), Sq-1(???(1 round))


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok you can take off Megaminx, but leave Sq-1; Takao will come


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't be too adventurous for your first contest. Megaminx is way too hard to hold generally, especially with all those other events in one day. Unless you have people running a side event table, but that requires extra staff who can scramble, which may be tough to get. But magics are easy to run, they take like 15 minutes if you make people compete, or 30 minutes if you let them be slow and warm up a lot. And you may consider doing combined final for 5x5, but that largely depends on how the schedule looks later.

Bob's guide is very useful. Use it.

Incidentally I may be at my grandmother's in Williamsburg for Thanksgiving. If it were pushed back a week I could likely go, but it would take me way too long to get there from school. I know you probably can't move it, so I'll probably sit this one out.

Make sure the venue is available for that date, then contact Bob (or Chris Hardwick), then once it's all OK-ed, book the venue.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 22, 2008)

So you can make the 15th? Thanksgiving is on the weekend of the 29th, correct? I'll be out of town from Thanksgiving until the 30th.


----------



## Kian (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in Arlington and I'd have to figure out a few things with work but that would probably work and i could probably help, but i would also coordinate with mitchell if he does do another DC open. Which i know as of now he's not sure of.


----------



## Kian (Jul 22, 2008)

by coordinate i mean just don't do it on the same day or within a week because that wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 22, 2008)

By "back" I meant to the 29th actually, sorry. And that's a "maybe" at best.


----------



## Kian (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, williamsburg would be about a 10 hour drive from boston, tim. we couldn't expect you to get down here that easily. 

any ideas as to dates/ranges for a boston open yet? or are you waiting to get settled into school for that?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Don't be too adventurous for your first contest. Megaminx is way too hard to hold generally, especially with all those other events in one day. Unless you have people running a side event table, but that requires extra staff who can scramble, which may be tough to get. But magics are easy to run, they take like 15 minutes if you make people compete, or 30 minutes if you let them be slow and warm up a lot. And you may consider doing combined final for 5x5, but that largely depends on how the schedule looks later.
> 
> Bob's guide is very useful. Use it.
> 
> ...





Siraj A. said:


> Ok you can take off Megaminx, but leave Sq-1; Takao will come



Thanks Tim, I'm sorry you can't be there for it >.<
Yea, I'll take your idea for combined final for 5x5.
I'm still iffy about Sq-1, because it will be hard to get scramblers.
But Hopefully Jason and such people will be there to help with that.


> by coordinate i mean just don't do it on the same day or within a week because that wouldn't make much sense.


I don't he is going to be doing it on my exact date xD


> So you can make the 15th? Thanksgiving is on the weekend of the 29th, correct? I'll be out of town from Thanksgiving until the 30th.


No, it can't be the 15th or the 8th, and you can';t make it on the 29th Siraj, that's why I suggest the 22nd.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm also looking at the mid/end of november, but that depends on a vast number of things. I'll need to get settled in before anything happens with that.

Square-1 will be tough to scramble, yeah, but if you scramble and find one other that should cover it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm also looking at the mid/end of november, but that depends on a vast number of things. I'll need to get settled in before anything happens with that.
> 
> Square-1 will be tough to scramble, yeah, but if you scramble and find one other that should cover it.



Yea Nov. 22nd is the set date.
I don't even own a square-1, that's why I'm a little shifty about it, yet I still want to let others enjoy the puzzle.
I just finished email'ing both Chris and Bob.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so for events:
> ...



*AHEM*Fewest Moves*AHEM*

*AHEM*AsR*AHEM*


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



AHEM*too much time*AHEM*
Also I think we should hold off on multi just for this one.
FMC...thats kind of iffy, if we do it, we would have to take out Sq-1.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



Take out magic and master magic. I'm against them as "puzzles".


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 22, 2008)

If I go, I will participate in FMC, 3x3 speed, 3x3 OH, 2x2 speed, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 MultiBLD, and possibly pyraminx (if I can borrow Siraj's) and Big cubes BLD (if I learn how to do center).

FMC is a must. If MistArts doesn't get the AsR, I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> If I go, I will participate in FMC, 3x3 speed, 3x3 OH, 2x2 speed, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 MultiBLD, and possibly pyraminx (if I can borrow Siraj's) and Big cubes BLD (if I learn how to do center).
> 
> FMC is a must. If MistArts doesn't get the AsR, I'll gladly take it.



We might put in FMC and Big Cube BLD, but... multi is no.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > If I go, I will participate in FMC, 3x3 speed, 3x3 OH, 2x2 speed, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 MultiBLD, and possibly pyraminx (if I can borrow Siraj's) and Big cubes BLD (if I learn how to do center).
> ...



You can probably do FMC during lunch. I'll be glad to stuff food in my mouth.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



That works for me. (Who can eat lunch in the fewest number of bites? )


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

Please take out magic.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 22, 2008)

Just plan the events on your own or take input of people who are helping out. I tried asking for input on the events for the last MN Open, and discovered that all it does is lead to complaining, because some people simply assume if they request it, it should be held, and they second guess your decisions without seeing all the data.

But yeah, big cubes BLD and FMC might take a significant chunk of time. If it's your first time organizing, start smaller.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't care as long as you keep FMC, 3 BLD, 3 OH.

I suggest to take out Magic, but others might like it, I don't know.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

Mmk,
So just to confirm..
Events: 
3x3x3, 
4x4x4, 
5x5x5(?), 
2x2x2, 
3x3x3 One-handed(?), 
3x3x3 Blindfolded, 
Magic&Master Magic(?), 
4x4x4 Blindfolded(?), 
5x5x5 Blindfolded(?), 
Pyraminx,
FMC.

? means I think I should take it out.
But I'm not sure.
I want to take out at least 1 event so it doesn't get to crowded. Yea 5x5 is a no-no, 5x5 BLD will stay though.

8:30
Registration

9:00
3x3 round 1

10:30(or as early as possible)
Pyraminx
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded

11:20-11:30
FMC
Lunch, free pizza(at registration we take tally of how many pieces of pizza each person wants)
continue 4x4x4 Blindfolded
continue 5x5x5 Blindfolded

12:15
Magic/Master Magic

12:40(or as early as possible)
3x3x3 round 2

1:15
2x2x2 Final

1:50(or as early as possible)
4x4x4 Final

2:45
3x3x3 OH final

3:30
3x3x3 BLD

4:30
3x3x3 Final round

5:00(ends at 5:15)
Awards


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

When is FMC? Btw, can you give me the address of the venue? I can't find it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> When is FMC? Btw, can you give me the address of the venue? I can't find it.



that's not the exact address I am still choosing the exact room it should be in(comparing lighting space and stuff so we get the BEST possible room)
FMC is during lunch:


> 11:20-11:30
> *FMC*
> Lunch, free pizza(at registration we take tally of how many pieces of pizza each person wants)
> continue 4x4x4 Blindfolded
> continue 5x5x5 Blindfolded


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 22, 2008)

8:30
Registration

9:00
3x3 round 1

10:30(or as early as possible)
Pyraminx
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded

11:20-11:30
Lunch, free pizza(at registration we take tally of how many pieces of pizza each person wants)
Magic/Master Magic
continue 4x4x4 Blindfolded
continue 5x5x5 Blindfolded

12:15
3x3x3 OH Final

12:40(or as early as possible)
3x3x3 round 2

1:15
2x2x2 Final

1:50(or as early as possible)
4x4x4 Final

2:45
5x5x5 Final

3:30
3x3x3 BLD

4:30
3x3x3 Final round

5:00(ends at 5:15)
Awards 


How about that?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> 8:30
> Registration
> 
> 9:00
> ...



lol...sorry Mistarts and Fanwuq..no FMC xD


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

I think we can do FMC during other events like in DC. Since there's not many people in FM.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I think we can do FMC during other events like in DC. Since there's not many people in FM.



We could try, but frankly, its just going to be more of a hassle.
More people compete in 5x5 than FMC.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

Ask Mitchell on how he did it. He did every event except feet and minx in one day!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Ask Mitchell on how he did it. He did every event except feet and minx in one day!



Well, we are gonna allow the competitor to choose, either 5x5 or FMC.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

so...5x5 during FMC or FMC during 5x5? Or just one?


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> so...5x5 during FMC or FMC during 5x5? Or just one?



5x5 during FMC and FMC during 5x5 is the same thing...

He said, we are going to have both, but they are at the same time. So either compete in FMC or 5x5.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

I know. I was wonder if he meant we are going to choose now or at the competiton.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I know. I was wonder if he meant we are going to choose now or at the competiton.



Well when you register at the comp and fill out that form of what ur gonna be competing in, you can either fill in 5x5 or FMC.

But I was thinking I don't think we should do this PRE-REGISTER stuff...
Maybe do a pre register just to get a head count, but seriously.

I say we have 1 form(filled out as you walk in the door) that will ask which events and if you want pizza and stuff like that.


----------



## alexc (Jul 23, 2008)

Oooooo, big cubes blind! I want to go, but not sure if I'll be available. The date is too far away to tell. Definitely keep big cubes blind in, but who's going to do them besides me, if I even show up? 

EDIT: Pretty far from me. 4 hour 53 minute drive. This is certainly a setback.


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> > 11:20-11:30
> > *FMC*
> > Lunch, free pizza(at registration we take tally of how many pieces of pizza each person wants)
> > continue 4x4x4 Blindfolded
> > continue 5x5x5 Blindfolded



Just order/make enough pizzas for all and everyone should pay the same amount of money.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 23, 2008)

tim said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > > 11:20-11:30
> ...



Well every one pays 5 or 10 dollars at entrance and they can tally whether they want pizza or not, so even if they don't want pizza, its still x Dollars(should the registration fee be 10 or 5 dollars?)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Well every one pays 5 or 10 dollars at entrance and they can tally whether they want pizza or not, so even if they don't want pizza, its still x Dollars(should the registration fee be 10 or 5 dollars?)



What would the registration fee be for otherwise? I thought you said you had a free venue.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 23, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Well every one pays 5 or 10 dollars at entrance and they can tally whether they want pizza or not, so even if they don't want pizza, its still x Dollars(should the registration fee be 10 or 5 dollars?)
> ...



Pizza money
and also money for Bob.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2008)

alexc said:


> Oooooo, big cubes blind! I want to go, but not sure if I'll be available. The date is too far away to tell. Definitely keep big cubes blind in, but who's going to do them besides me, if I even show up?
> 
> EDIT: Pretty far from me. 4 hour 53 minute drive. This is certainly a setback.



I'm sure Chris Hardwick will be there - it should be irresistibly close for him.

If you have big cubes BLD, we may have to think about it. I had promised I wouldn't make any more big trips for cubing this year, but maybe I can finagle this one. (It's only 3 hours from my parents' house, and we were going to visit them anyway, and also William and Mary is my alma mater.) But only if you really have big cubes BLD. 

A rematch with me, Chris, and Alex after the US Open would be pretty nice. And maybe we could get Daniel Beyer there too. And there are a bunch of other east-coasters who might come as well for it (Tim Reynolds, Dan Cohen, Jason Baum, maybe even Rowe) - maybe it could be a real big cubes BLD gathering. But that make it pretty challenging for judging, Lotsofsloths.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm willing to skip 5x5 for FMC. (I don't even have a 5x5.) If all the big cube BLD people do come, that would be awesome. I hope I'll do that eventually. (Probably after I'm more confident with 3x3x3 BLD.)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I'm willing to skip 5x5 for FMC. (I don't even have a 5x5.) *If all the big cube BLD people do come*, that would be awesome. I hope I'll do that eventually. (Probably after I'm more confident with 3x3x3 BLD.)




Make everyone do big cube BLD.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike, I would be MORE than happy to judge big cubes blind 
Holding paper is my main event xDD


----------



## hikepark (Jul 24, 2008)

i would come if it was in williamsburg or richmond


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this competiton certain?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Is this competiton certain?



Tyson has NOT replied to my email yet.
I called Bob, and he said that he would have to check his plans, because Nov. is a long time away.
But without Bob, this is going to be hard(we need timers and such).

The venue has not been chosen yet, I just know its going to be on WM(William and Mary) Campus. I still need to decide which room has the best Lighting/Space/Tables&Chairs and other elements.



hikepark said:


> i would come if it was in williamsburg or richmond



It will be in Williamsburg, also, congratz on your firstr post here!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 25, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Bob, he might not be able to make it(but he still might be able to make it)..
And that means if he doesn't come we have no delagate.
And also no timers.
So, I emailed Chris, but he hasn't responded, he needs to come he is our last hope xD
Does anyone have another way to contact Mr. Hardwick?
Also, if Bob doesn't come we have no timers, so where is another place to get timers?

EDIT:

Can I also get a list of who's coming foir sure, like if it was hosted?


----------



## Kian (Jul 25, 2008)

i would say i'm 95% right now, but i can't guarantee you given how distant the date is.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm Going...I will scramble in the events I am not competing in...and let you borrow my timer(no display...ssry)
Plz e-mail if you want 2 talk...probably not gonna remember to check this thread...lol
[email protected]


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 28, 2008)

Well don't plan anything yet lol
I'm still trying to find a way to get/rent timers and displays.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2008)

if need be...i could bring a laptop or 2..

e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## Kian (Jul 28, 2008)

i could bring my laptop, too. and a timer.

i'm also willing to scramble in any event i'm not in.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you allowed to use CCT or Jnet rather than a stackmat at competitions?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think it says in regulation..


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 28, 2008)

8a7) The Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

The timer...what about the display?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I don't think it says in regulation..



When regulation questions come up, if you "think" something is a certain way, then look at the regulations so that you _know_ something is a certain way. (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/)

The regulations don't say that you need Speedstacks displays, so you could use CCT in place of the displays. You could also in theory have no displays, but that makes for a boring competition.

For the timers themselves, you must use Speedstack timers, not the timing feature of CCT or JNetCube. Regulation 8a7


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

Bryan said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it says in regulation..
> ...


It means that I'm not sure if it's in the regulations.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> It means that I'm not sure if it's in the regulations.



Correct. If you're not sure if it's in the regulations, then check the regulations, rather than trying to guess or go with a gut feeling.


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

If I come, I could bring a laptop. But I have no idea if I'll be able to at this point.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 29, 2008)

Bryan said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > You could also in theory have no displays, but that makes for a boring competition.
> ...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm, I guess we could use like CCT or something..but still, I wish that maybe I could borrow some timers from Speedstacks, is that possible?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 2, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Hmm, I guess we could use like CCT or something..but still, I wish that maybe I could borrow some timers from Speedstacks, is that possible?



Sorry for the double post, but I will get timers from speedstacks.

Here is the revised schedule aswell:


8:30
Registration
-At this point I will clear up peoples events, do a timer demonstration, go over rules and such.


9:00
3x3 round 1
-Pretty straight forward, I will try to get 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD before everyone else.


10:30(or as early as possible)
Pyraminx
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded
-You will have to choose between Big Cubes BLD or Pyraminx, I suspect to have lots of free time during this peroid.


11:20-11:30
Lunch, free pizza(at registration we take tally of how many pieces of pizza each person wants)
Magic/Master Magic
continue 4x4x4 Blindfolded
continue 5x5x5 Blindfolded
-Free Pizza, we will tally up how many pieces and of what kind(cheese or pepo). IF 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD people haven't finished yet, give them through lunch to finish.


12:15
3x3x3 OH Final
-No comment


12:40(or as early as possible)
3x3x3 round 2
-No comment


1:15
2x2x2 Final
-No comment


1:50(or as early as possible)
4x4x4 Final
-No comment


2:45
5x5x5 Final
FMC
-Competitor has a choice between 5x5x5 and FMC.

3:30
3x3x3 BLD
-no comment


4:30
3x3x3 Final round
-No comment


5:00(ends at 5:15)
Awards 
-Hmm....What should the awards be...


If we have to take out anything, its going to be 5x5x5 and/or FMC.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe you can add clock during pyraminx. (It's faster than SQ-1) Or replace it/combine it with magic.

So..have you gotten the exact location and delagate and stuff?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Maybe you can add clock during pyraminx. (It's faster than SQ-1) Or replace it/combine it with magic.
> 
> So..have you gotten the exact location and delagate and stuff?



Location is good, I need to take pictures and send it to you guys and the delegate and Tyson to make sure its OK though.

Delegate is good, its Chris Hardwick.

Timers I still need to rent and stuff.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 11, 2008)

I am going to save up and buy about 6 of these:
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/stackpod.php

This way I can help other east coast people that are in need of timers.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

i might buy 1 or 2


----------



## alexc (Aug 11, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I am going to save up and buy about 6 of these:
> http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/stackpod.php
> 
> This way I can help other east coast people that are in need of timers.



Cool! An inexpensive display! I could ask for one for my birthday, (10/28) and if I'm coming to your comp, I could bring it, so you could have as many timers as possible to keep the competition on schedule.

But, I'm still not sure whether I could come or not. It's a long drive, (Almost 5 hours not counting traffic.) and even if I left directly after school, (~3:30 I could be on the way.) I would be arriving at ~8:30. Leaving the comp will also bring me home late. (Leave ~5:30 and get back ~10:30) It's doable, of course, but I'm not sure my Mom would be happy driving 5 hours each on two consecutive days.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

it would be 4 hours for me, and i would skip school for it
I am definitely going!!!

alex, do you need a ride?


----------



## alexc (Aug 12, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> it would be 4 hours for me, and i would skip school for it
> I am definitely going!!!
> 
> alex, do you need a ride?



Well, I'm definitely not sure whether I'll be able to make it. The date of the comp is too far away to tell right now. I'll talk to my parents and find out whether I'll be able to go first of all. 99% chance that if I'm able to go, my parents would be able to get me there. But thanks for the offer anyway.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah...just e-mail if u need a ride...my dad says he would take me


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 12, 2008)

alexc said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > it would be 4 hours for me, and i would skip school for it
> ...



Stay another day, enjoy the site.
Williamsburg is a very historical area.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

i probably will stay the weekend
my friends and i will all skip a day of school and go together...
cube-offs in hotels...


----------



## MistArts (Aug 12, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I've already seen Pamplin park.Are there cheap hotels there?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I've already seen Pamplin park.Are there cheap hotels there?


yeah...i second that


----------



## Brett (Aug 12, 2008)

if it was the day after Thanksgiving I woulda been there D:

Good luck with the competition, maybe next year when I'm faster


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 14, 2008)

Pamplin park is like an hour away from Williamsburg.
I am talking about Jamestown,. Yorktown, colonial williamsburg.(historic triangle)

anyway
I'll link you to some close hotels when I get the chance.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 17, 2008)

I was wondering is it necessary to have stack MATS, like the foamy stuff?


------


As for a motel: _*DO NOT RESERVE OR BUY A ROOM UNTIL THE COMPETITION IS ON THE WCA WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!!!*_
http://reservations.hotel-guides.us/hotel/10006044-10198477O.html

That hotel is 1.2 miles away from the venue.

And the venue is APPROXIMATELY 612 Landrum Lane, Williamsburg, VA 23185.
I say approximately because I'm not sure of the actual address(I found the 612 using google maps), I will post it on Monday, along with some inside pictures.


If you goto google maps: http://maps.google.com/maps
and search: 612 Landrum Dr, Williamsburg, VA 23185
and click the street view option, you can see the Building(its called ISC1: Integrated Science Center One) its still in construction in that picture, but that was a couple months ago, now its nice and new.

and here are the directions from the Motel to the Venue:


> Driving directions to 612 Landrum Dr, Williamsburg, VA 23185
> 1.2 mi – about 3 mins
> 
> 902 Richmond Rd
> ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I was wondering is it necessary to have stack MATS, like the foamy stuff?


I could bring 2 of the mats


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 17, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering is it necessary to have stack MATS, like the foamy stuff?
> ...



Ok, but do you NEED them, like is it WCA necessary?
how many stackpods do you have?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...


I think that you just need the timers...nothing about mats in rules
I have no stackpods as of now, but I will definitely be able to bring 1 and have a chance of bringing more(up to 3 or 4) depending on if other kids(in my school) get them

So, as of now, I can bring 2 timers w/ full-size mats, and will be able to bring 1 stackpod


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 17, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Try and get alot.
I am ordering about 3 or 4.


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey can you make it Richmond? that just seems more central and it works well for events.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

--->kratos
the location is final

--->Daniel
OK...I will get as many as possible, but am only buying one (stackpod) for myself


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 17, 2008)

> Hey can you make it Richmond? that just seems more central and it works well for events.


Sorry, but I already have everything planned for the location.



Stachuk1992 said:


> --->Daniel
> OK...I will get as many as possible, but am only buying one (stackpod) for myself



Ok, well I just need to know how many to buy.



Brett said:


> if it was the day after Thanksgiving I woulda been there D:
> 
> Good luck with the competition, maybe next year when I'm faster



Weekends are better for people.
On a friday people might have to goto work.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I was wondering is it necessary to have stack MATS, like the foamy stuff?



I could bring 1 mat, but no timer.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 17, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering is it necessary to have stack MATS, like the foamy stuff?
> ...



Thanks, everything is appreciated.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, when is this gonna be finalized(and put into WCA)??


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 17, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hey, when is this gonna be finalized(and put into WCA)??



I dunno, I need to call people and stuff.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2008)

can I help, somehow?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

*Really big update on the Virignia Open 08*



Stachuk1992 said:


> can I help, somehow?



UPDATE: We are going to have to postpone this 1 week, so it will be the 29th, because cubers will be on vacation then.
Stachuk, you can help by judging and scrambling at the comp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

I will scramble on the events I'm not competing in.
I will also teach my dad the notation system and will teach myself the notation for megaminx and square-1 and such


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I will scramble on the events I'm not competing in.
> I will also teach my dad the notation system and will teach myself the notation for megaminx and square-1 and such



The events are 3x3 and OH and BLD and FMC
2x2, 4x4 and BLD, 5x5, and BLD, pyraminx.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I will scramble on the events I'm not competing in.
> ...


i will scramble for 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, and Pyraminx...maybe FMC, aswell
I'm doing everything else, depending on qualification

Ooh, by the way.
Just from my school, you are probably getting 5-10 cubers...first timers

Spread the Love!















...of cubing


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



New cubers = leetness.
I do not know how I will EVER thank you Stachuck xD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuck.lol
Chuck Sta...by the way, my name is Stachu...Arghhh

no problem...you do know you met me at the DC open, right?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Stachuck.lol
> Chuck Sta...by the way, my name is Stachu...Arghhh
> 
> no problem...you do know you met me at the DC open, right?



I don't remember you.. picture?
anyway, thanks for the help Stachu.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I will scramble on the events I'm not competing in.



Using groups or by going first, you can judge/scramble after you've gone.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok. I will.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I will scramble on the events I'm not competing in.
> ...



But who is NOT going to be doing 3x3 first round?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, do you have approval for this yet? I'd recommend against purchasing stuff (like displays) til you have this finalized... especially since Bob or other people may be able to bring displays.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you got confirmation with Tyson yet? It looks like you're really moving fast if you haven't.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Out of curiosity, do you have approval for this yet? I'd recommend against purchasing stuff (like displays) til you have this finalized... especially since Bob or other people may be able to bring displays.



True, I'll keep this in mind.



ShadenSmith said:


> Have you got confirmation with Tyson yet? It looks like you're really moving fast if you haven't.



I called Tyson, and he told me to email him all the details. So I am currently just waiting for him to read his email.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > can I help, somehow?
> ...



WHOA what? Wow, my chances of going went from zero to...not zero. But not 100% either. Wow. Awesome.

Daniel, you really want to have mats. It holds the timers better, you're not dropping the cube on a hard table, etc. If I do go, I can provide 2 mats.

I'll see what my family's plans are for thanksgiving...it would be nice for us to go to my grandmother's house (in Williamsburg) but I'm not sure if that's in the plans.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool - I might be able to make it now too. I'll be in VA for Thanksgiving with my family. Nice.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



You're going to be kicked out of the competiton if you scramble for FMC...only the competitors can scramble their own cube. 



Lotsofsloths said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > can I help, somehow?
> ...



OH NO! My chance of going went from 99% to 50%!


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll scramble (and judge) for all events I'm not competing in, I'll try and get my cousin to bring a mat and timer, and generally just help out(Only if you need it)


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> I'll scramble (and judge) for all events I'm not competing in, I'll try and get my cousin to bring a mat and timer, and generally just help out(Only if you need it)



Judge in FMC! It's not boring at all!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sorry that this date change, but it means better parking for everyone, and also more people can attend and cubers that are in school will be able to come.(vacation)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHzFvsCjMXc
Informative video about the VA Open


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 18, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > I'll scramble (and judge) for all events I'm not competing in, I'll try and get my cousin to bring a mat and timer, and generally just help out(Only if you need it)
> ...


I would, but I'm going to compete in FMC for the first time.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Dorsenstein said:
> ...



FMC is B-O-R-I-N-G!!
xDD


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



3x3 speedsolving is more boring...ask fanwuq


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 18, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Dorsenstein said:
> ...


I'm doing both. (and I'm gonna use fridrich for FMC(or learn petrus))


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



I'm doing all event except 5x5, magic/master magic and bigcubes BLD.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm pretty psyched that the date has changed, actually. Just don't change it again 

I'll come and it'll be my first comp - in my home state!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm NOT changing the date again, this date is FINAL.
I'm glad you can attend and further more, I'm glad you are coming to your first competition!!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.freewebs.com/virginiaopen08/

I've posted pretty much EVERYTHING(including the correct address) on that, there is a pre-register and registered competitors page, but I blocked it off for now, until the comp is approved.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 20, 2008)

I might be coming actually. VERY tentative, but there is a chance. 

If I do, I will compete in.
3x3x3 speed
PYRAMINX
Magic
OH
2x2x2
4x4x4
5x5x5
MAYBE 3x3x3 BLD. Depends on how much I practice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

OK. I am going again 
I'm going from my dad's to my mom's to my granddad's to the comp. to my dad's all in one wekend...I will calculate the total time spent driving later
I will bring stackmats!


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

Can I do a Mean of 3 for clock during magic for the heck of it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

the comp is on the wca now!!


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

WOO! Yay! I just need to make sure I can go now....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

Daniel Does not seem to be online, so I'll just say it:
You can now preregister!
http://www.freewebs.com/virginiaopen08/preregister.htm


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 20, 2008)

Man, this is an hour drive at most, and I will be out of town that weekend. Ugh...


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Daniel Does not seem to be online, so I'll just say it:
> You can now preregister!
> http://www.freewebs.com/virginiaopen08/preregister.htm



A side note: You can't do FMC and 5x5.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Does not seem to be online, so I'll just say it:
> ...



I'll message him.

MistArts, we need you, please come xD


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Why need me? (I'm not like a delagate or something)....I'm on the list already.


EDIT: Another side note. Change the text on the front page...

EDIT2: ...of this thread and the website.

EDIT3: Spelling error.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 20, 2008)

*[Nov. 29th]Virginia Open 2008*

I can't really edit that.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 22, 2008)

The admission fee/registration fee will be $5.
Bring $5 and compete in every event


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2008)

OK...(keeping thread alive!)

Are you guys going to be selling anything there(you could make decent profit)?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 22, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OK...(keeping thread alive!)
> 
> Are you guys going to be selling anything there(you could make decent profit)?



I could sell combo cubes...
But I would need to buy a LOT more cubes from cube4you


----------



## MistArts (Aug 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > OK...(keeping thread alive!)
> ...



Can I sell a broken Rubik's 4x4?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



...Ok.
Have fun trying to find a customer!


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

Now it's almost certain I will not go because of the date change.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you have time for unofficial events?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Do you have time for unofficial events?



What do you mean?
Like time for Square1 and such or Skewb?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 24, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have time for unofficial events?
> ...



Time for clock? XD


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



idk..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

meh...during lunch, y not?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> meh...during lunch, y not?



Mmk sure.
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

I would absolutely love to have clock and square-1. But I already registered, so what should I do? (If you decide to have them.)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have time for unofficial events?
> ...



Uh... no comment.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> I would absolutely love to have clock and square-1. But I already registered, so what should I do? (If you decide to have them.)



I am not sure what you guys are trying to get at here.
More events, IE: Square 1.
Or Make time for unofficial events for FUN: Square1 and gigaminx xD


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 25, 2008)

Ummm Square-1 Is an official event


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Ummm Square-1 Is an official event


wtf
I KNOW square 1 is official event
here is what I THINK he said, we could do square 1, but not officially.


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey im kinda new to speedcubing(3 monthsish) and i plan on going to the tournament. So, what do i need to do to go? If i need to register anywhere then where do i need to register?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm Square-1 Is an official event
> ...



You haven't answered if we can do clock officially.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

@Mistarts:
No, the events are set.

@kratos94:
Pre-Register here:http://www.freewebs.com/virginiaopen08/preregister.htm


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 25, 2008)

Why would you ever do that?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 26, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Why would you ever do that?



Ask the person who asked the question ethan 
I think I'm raising the registration fee to 10$


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 26, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Dorsenstein said:
> 
> 
> > I would absolutely love to have clock and square-1. But I already registered, so what should I do? (If you decide to have them.)
> ...



There are like 15 max Gigaminxes in the world..............


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm in a slight dilemma here, I was planning on going on my own, no parents, but I'm too young to book a room, apparently (It sucks being 17). I'm not sure if I'll be able to go yet, but if I am, then is there anyone who may be able to help me out?


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey i could help judge/scramble if you want me to?


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 26, 2008)

O.K. sorry yes we could do square-1 and others unofficially.
maybe get some laptops and make a special Cubemania comp?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 26, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> Hey, I'm in a slight dilemma here, I was planning on going on my own, no parents, but I'm too young to book a room, apparently (It sucks being 17). I'm not sure if I'll be able to go yet, but if I am, then is there anyone who may be able to help me out?


I'll talk to my parents about letting you bunk at my house and see what I can do.




kratos94 said:


> Hey i could help judge/scramble if you want me to?


Of coarse you can help 




Dorsenstein said:


> O.K. sorry yes we could do square-1 and others unofficially.
> maybe get some laptops and make a special Cubemania comp?


Sure. It won't be on my part though.
I'm not going to set aside any time for an unofficial event.
I will hand out schedules at the door so you can plan when it will be.



Siraj A. said:


> There are like 15 max Gigaminxes in the world..............


It was the first un official event that came to mind xD


----------



## MistArts (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you get another room? Or just that one room?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 4, 2008)

Just that room. But there is a a big open space, as well as other places to hang out with cubers on that very floor of that building if it gets too crowded.
Although, you can fit 30 cubers in there comfortably.
Add 10 more, and it will be crowded, but still well. But no more than 40 I suggest.
IF IT GETS TOO CROWDED:
I will print out schedules for everyone(I will hand out schedules for everyone even if its not crowded), as to what events and when. And if they are scrambling/judging/competing in that event, they can go to the room, at that time, and until then, they can hang out with other cubers in the hall where tables and chairs will be set up.

Oh yea, change in plans, the registration fee is going to be $10.
Thats the final change in price.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, for a small event, we have a lot of people preregistered considering that it's more than two months from now. We may have to be a little crammed.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 17, 2008)

It won't be crammed until we have 30+ people.
They have conferences with about 30 people in there all the time.
The main problem will most likely be family/spectators. 
If it gets too cramped, I will get spectators to sit across the hall in the colloquium.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

Is anyone doing 5x5 willing to borrow a 3x3 for me for FM?


EDIT: Would you announce national records and continental records?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> EDIT: Would you announce national records and continental records?



Sure


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 22, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Is anyone doing 5x5 willing to borrow a 3x3 for me for FM?



I'm not doing either, you can borrow mine there if you don't mind white plastic and Japanese color scheme.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 22, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone doing 5x5 willing to borrow a 3x3 for me for FM?
> ...



I'm not sure about the color scheme because I'm not using Japanese on the other ones. Thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 13, 2008)

The competition is nearing! If you are going, and have not pre-registered, please do so!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still hoping we're coming! I'm trying to work out some hotel arrangements; if that works out, my daughters and I will be there. Hopefully I can register later this week.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 13, 2008)

Have fun everyone who can make it, I won't be able to make it unfortunately. Hope to see some good times!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm all set to go for this event, but I need a place to stay, because I am 17 and can't check into a hotel without an adult. If someone could help me check in and get a room, could you please PM me?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck Kit on finding a place to stay. I would really enjoy you coming! 

I will also send an email with all of this information AND more, but I would like to point out this. The building itself does not have a visible address, but there will be a big sign next to it(most likely saying: "Rubik's Cube Competition, Virginia Open 2008", or something to that extent.), and here is a picture of the building:







That is from the RIGHT side of Landrum Dr, looking towards the left. So obviously the venue will be left side of Landrum. Once you enter the building, there will be signs directing you to the room. The doors are hard to open, be sure to pull hard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2008)

It's so funny. I'm an alumnus of William and Mary - I was a chemistry (and music) student there 25 years ago. I just got a newsletter from the Chemistry Department of William and Mary that has a whole bunch of pictures of the building - they're real proud of it now that they've just moved in. It was nice getting lots of pictures of the building for the competition I'm about to attend! Really wild coincidence.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 22, 2008)

Is there nearby places to eat for my dad?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's so funny. I'm an alumnus of William and Mary - I was a chemistry (and music) student there 25 years ago. I just got a newsletter from the Chemistry Department of William and Mary that has a whole bunch of pictures of the building - they're real proud of it now that they've just moved in. It was nice getting lots of pictures of the building for the competition I'm about to attend! Really wild coincidence.



Would you mind posting the pictures?

@MistArts:
Goto and search: 


> category: "Restaurants" loc: 612 Landrum Dr, Williamsburg, VA 23185



Then look at the map. For lunch, I suggest the 6th link down, Aroma's.
Its a nice casual place, with good sandwiches.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It's so funny. I'm an alumnus of William and Mary - I was a chemistry (and music) student there 25 years ago. I just got a newsletter from the Chemistry Department of William and Mary that has a whole bunch of pictures of the building - they're real proud of it now that they've just moved in. It was nice getting lots of pictures of the building for the competition I'm about to attend! Really wild coincidence.
> ...



They're small, black-and-white, and mostly of the inside of the building, so I'm not sure how much they would help. Also I'd have to find a place to upload them to. I'm not sure they're really worth the effort, but I can try if you really want me to.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 22, 2008)

@Mike:
No, thats fine, you do not have to.


----------



## cwdana (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you re-post the official competition website in the first comment on this post?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea sure. *edited*


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

I just realized that it starts at 9AM. It takes me over 3 hours to get there. If I go, I'd only do FMC, OH, BLD, and 4x4. (Possibly Magic).
Unless... Is it possible for me to pre-qualify for 2nd round of 3x3?

I'll probably get there around 11:30 if I go.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I just realized that it starts at 9AM. It takes me over 3 hours to get there. If I go, I'd only do FMC, OH, BLD, and 4x4. (Possibly Magic).
> Unless... Is it possible for me to pre-qualify for 2nd round of 3x3?
> 
> I'll probably get there around 11:30 if I go.



Thats usually only for big competitions. I don't think we can do it. I suggest you just come early.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 14, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that it starts at 9AM. It takes me over 3 hours to get there. If I go, I'd only do FMC, OH, BLD, and 4x4. (Possibly Magic).
> ...



Just do the same thing I do. I'm 2 1/2 hours away though. Maybe he can do late solves?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 14, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Late solves sound good. I'm not sure if I can do them, but I will try.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



Good! I'll try to make it and have time for late solves...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 14, 2008)

I will try and get your solves done in lunch or before.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 21, 2008)

I sent this in an email to preregistered competitors said:


> Location: 540 Landrum Lane, Williamsburg, Virginia 23185
> There are 2 entrances to the building. The entrance on Landrum Lane, and the one on the other side. The entrance on Landrum Lane will be closed and locked and the other will be open. Both will have bright yellow signs next to them pointing to which of them is the right entrance. A parking lot is closer to the correct entrance. Once inside the building, there will be paper signs leading you to the venue room.
> 
> When: November 29th, Saturday, 2008
> ...


----------



## flee135 (Nov 21, 2008)

hm, I guess I can start practicing for events other than big cubes BLD then.

Since big cubes BLD is removed, is it possible for me to sign up for Pyraminx now? Also, if I manage to find someone to lend me a magic and master magic, can I sign up for those events as well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2008)

flee135 said:


> hm, I guess I can start practicing for events other than big cubes BLD then.
> 
> Since big cubes BLD is removed, is it possible for me to sign up for Pyraminx now? Also, if I manage to find someone to lend me a magic and master magic, can I sign up for those events as well?



The 5x5x5 BLD is not removed - 5x5x5 speed is. Felix, it depends on how the football games go this weekend as to whether or not Jason Baum will be there next weekend. If he can't make it, would you be willing to do 5x5x5 BLD? (Are you prepared/interested to try it?) I need someone to compete against to make it legal, and it looks like you and Jason are the only ones able to do it.

I really really am hoping to do 5x5x5 BLD there!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I need someone to compete against to make it legal



Give Rebecca a dollar to DNF.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > hm, I guess I can start practicing for events other than big cubes BLD then.
> ...


I'm not sure, but directly under, it reads that 4x4 and 5x5 BLD are both taken out. I assumed that Daniel just typed it incorrectly when he put down 5x5 BLD. It also wouldn't make sense to remove 4x4 but not 5x5. If we're trying to save time, I would think it should be the other way around, if anything.

I was looking forward to 4x4 BLD, since I actually just learned late July. I've never tried 5x5 BLD, but I do know how. I just don't I could memorize so many things and execute it correctly just yet (I've only gotten about 4 successful 4x4 BLD solves out of about 15 or so, each taking around 30 minutes...).

As for competition, I'm really no competition at all, since I'm putting much of my effort into the speed events. But I understand what you're saying . Hopefully things will change before/during competition day.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2008)

flee135 said:


> I'm not sure, but directly under, it reads that 4x4 and 5x5 BLD are both taken out.


Actually, above, it says "5x5 and 4x4 BLD have been removed", which could be easily interpreted to mean that both the BLD events are removed, but he actually meant 5x5 speed and 4x4 BLD, as you can tell by checking the schedule at the event website. And actually, in practice, it's entirely possible that 5x5x5 speed will be more time consuming than 5x5x5 BLD, depending on the number of 5x5x5 speed competitors and how fast they are. Running a 5x5x5 speed round in a reasonable amount of time can be quite a challenge sometimes.


flee135 said:


> It also wouldn't make sense to remove 4x4 but not 5x5. If we're trying to save time, I would think it should be the other way around, if anything.


I think he may have been going the other way around to accommodate me. I've had a bunch more chances for 4x4x4 BLD than for 5x5x5 BLD, and I was hoping to get one for 5x5x5 this time. But I don't know if it's fair to you. I guess we'll have to let Daniel decide what's best. Daniel, please decide what you think is best, and I will abide by your decision whatever it is. For Felix's benefit, perhaps it is more fair to do 4x4x4 BLD. I'll still definitely be attending no matter what.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure, but directly under, it reads that 4x4 and 5x5 BLD are both taken out.
> ...



Oh, you're right... I just misinterpreted what he said, which is understandable

I don't know, though. I think trying for 5x5 BLD for the first time might be fun. But then again, I don't want to spend too much of my time memorizing and solving one. Plus, I *was* looking forward to solving the pyraminx and hopefully doing better than at the US Nationals, but now that I actually will be able to, I think I may go with that instead. Whatever Daniel decides though, I'll be fine with. However, I will let you know that I probably won't be doing 5x5 BLD. I'm sorry Mike, I suppose the best you can hope for is that Jason Baum will show up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2008)

flee135 said:


> However, I will let you know that I probably won't be doing 5x5 BLD. I'm sorry Mike, I suppose the best you can hope for is that Jason Baum will show up.



That's okay, I completely understand. And regardless, I hope Jason shows up - it would be fun to get to talk to him again for a bit; I'd like to watch him do some square-1 solves now that I've partially learned his method, and it would be fun to watch him blow us all away at 3x3x3 BLD now that he's gotten quite good at it. And maybe he'd have a good day at 3x3x3 speed and set some records.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 23, 2008)

To clear up all the confusion, I am NOT doing 5x5 SPD and 4x4 BLD. If you would like to switch events Felix(add Pyraminx), just let me know at the competition.

EDIT: I guess Jason cannot make it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> To clear up all the confusion, I am NOT doing 5x5 SPD and 4x4 BLD. If you would like to switch events Felix(add Pyraminx), just let me know at the competition.
> 
> EDIT: I guess Jason cannot make it



Did Jason just send you something to that effect or something? How disappointing - I was still hoping he might come.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> To clear up all the confusion, I am NOT doing 5x5 SPD and 4x4 BLD. If you would like to switch events Felix(add Pyraminx), just let me know at the competition.
> 
> EDIT: I guess Jason cannot make it



Alright, I guess I'm doing pyraminx then. Also, is it alright if I participate in any of the magic events if I can find a puzzle to borrow from someone? I suspect I shouldn't take *too* much time at one of the speedstack timers, unless I accidentally scramble the puzzle...  If this is possible, then I guess I will let you know if I've found a puzzle or not at the competition during registration.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 24, 2008)

@Mike:
Liberty beat Elon this weekend: http://www.libertyflames.com/index.cfm?PID=10854&TeamID=9

@Felix: 
Just let me know at the registration.


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 24, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I hope Jason shows up - it would be fun to get to talk to him again for a bit; I'd like to watch him do some square-1 solves now that I've partially learned his method


I actually laughed out loud after reading this... I've only really picked up my square-1 twice in the past 5 months or so - at the Da Vinci competition and at Nationals. I tried to solve it the other day and couldn't even remember how to do it. So you can watch if you want Mike, but it might take me a while ;P

Anyway, good news! Even though Liberty won this weekend, that still wasn't enough for them to get a playoff game. So it looks like I'll be able to make it to this competition after all! I'm looking forward to seeing everybody again and hopefully making up for a subpar performance at the Newark Open. Time to start practicing!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha Jason, you better watch out, Mitchell is coming!
I am very excited that you can attend!!!


----------



## Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

wait, crap....this is 6 1/2 hours away? i have to think now.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 28, 2008)

I will not be able to make it...
My parents and I were considering about going; we finally concluded that it's not worth it. It's about 3.5-4 hours of driving, if I drive half of it (I'm still a driving noob), I'll not be in the correct mood for cubing. It would also mean I have to wake up really early even if I get there 2 hours late. Being tired is bad for FMC. Of course I want the AsR, but I also want to see MistArts getting it once so it would seem like I at least have some competition to gain it. 
Baian, You better get a solve that is in the low 30s move count and not DNF it! I'll just try my luck and eventually beat it at some future competitions.
There's really no other incentive to go. I just had a competition at Drexel. I got worse at 3speed, no practice since then and also worse at 3OH, no practice and my cube is locking up more now.  My magic also broke, so I have to restring it. The only thing I can hope for is place in Pyraminx, which is n't worth it yet. I want to actually win it with my completed method later. Good luck everyone!

Sloths,
email me the all the scrambles tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I will not be able to make it...
> My parents and I were considering about going; we finally concluded that it's not worth it. It's about 3.5-4 hours of driving, if I drive half of it (I'm still a driving noob), I'll not be in the correct mood for cubing. It would also mean I have to wake up really early even if I get there 2 hours late. Being tired is bad for FMC. Of course I want the AsR, but I also want to see MistArts getting it once so it would seem like I at least have some competition to gain it.
> Baian, You better get a solve that is in the low 30s move count and not DNF it! I'll just try my luck and eventually beat it at some future competitions.
> There's really no other incentive to go. I just had a competition at Drexel. I got worse at 3speed, no practice since then and also worse at 3OH, no practice and my cube is locking up more now.  My magic also broke, so I have to restring it. The only thing I can hope for is place in Pyraminx, which is n't worth it yet. I want to actually win it with my completed method later. Good luck everyone!
> ...



*Gets knocked out because there probably won't be much competition in FMC*

Anyway, your pyraminx NR's would be safe. *Throws pyraminx at the wall *

*Goes to pack up*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> *Gets knocked out because there probably won't be much competition in FMC*



You never know - I could get lucky. After this week's pathetic 38-move solve on what everyone else thought was an easy scramble, maybe I'm due for a lucky one. 

Edit: Oops - I see Daniel changed the schedule again - looks like I have a choice between fewest moves and 5x5x5 BLD. Sorry - 5x5x5 BLD wins.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

The FMC scramble was hard as heck!

Anyway, I got a NR (Chinese) for:


Spoiler



2x2 average



And second for 2x2 and third for pyraminx.

Mike's 5x5 BLD probably distracted me in FM... xD Nah, I was just too exciting that I got NR on the above and couldn't think.

This seemed liked the worst pyraminx and fewest moves competiton ever. Look at the results.

My 3x3 speed was bad. I improved 0.01 the second round though. 

3x3 BLD was bad. I didn't even bother to memorize the corners and the edges weren't correct either.

3x3 OH was OK. At least my solves covered up the horrible results in DC. (I drop and touch with other hand on first and forgot G perm on my second during DC)

4x4 was bad. No sub-1:30

2x2 was good. I beat Mitchell and got second behind Rowe.

Pyraminx was OK. I didn't know what I was doing and got third.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> This seemed liked the worst pyraminx and fewest moves competiton ever. Look at the results.



Haha, I had quite a good time for the pyraminx.


----------

